# Goblin



## Morne (28/1/15)

Who's got the Goblin in stock!


----------



## rogue zombie (28/1/15)

Vape Club


----------



## Riddle (28/1/15)

Vapeclub is sold out. I wonder how soon will they be getting more in stock

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/1/15)

oh sorry, my bad


----------



## Riddle (28/1/15)

Haha I also referred someone there and today they told me they out of stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

I'm not surprised the Goblins are sold out... best Tank I have ever used since I was born!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not surprised the Goblins are sold out... best Tank I have ever used since I was born!


I'm really looking forward to get one of these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (28/1/15)

We do have them on order, lead times have doubled though and Chinese new year is looming!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not surprised the Goblins are sold out... best Tank I have ever used since I was born!


Hi @Rob Fisher - how do you find the flavour compared with your subtank?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - how do you find the flavour compared with your subtank?



It's WAY better than the Sub Tank! In fact it's WAY WAY better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's WAY better than the Sub Tank! In fact it's WAY WAY better!


Emphatic. (I'm suffering from a little buyers remorse right now) Wasn't going to bother asking, but if it's that good.. how does it measure up to your favourite Reo setup?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> Emphatic. (I'm suffering from a little buyers remorse right now) Wasn't going to bother asking, but if it's that good.. how does it measure up to your favourite Reo setup?



It stacks up pretty well... the vapes are a bit different... the Goblin with this set up is a little bit harsher (not in a bad way) and the REO with the Cyclone is smoother... If I could only choose one device I will still select the Cyclone/REO combo but I'm lucky I don't have to... but I have to say it's the first day in a very long time that I vaped on something other than a REO for 90% of the day! The novelty of the Goblin hasn't worn off like happens with most other devices I try.

The Sigelei 100+ is a BIG device (especially compared to a REO) but the battery life with the dual 18650's is amazing... I have vaped on it all day and the battery indicator is at 82%.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dr Phil (29/1/15)

The goblin is my all day tank can Vape her up to 45w on 0.30ohms I'm so happy I got this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

By the sounds of it, this is a fantastic tank

I only wish it could hold more juice, say like the big Lemo. Then it would be the perfect office desk vaping device in conjunction with the 100W Sig. Fill er up with a great juice and vape for 2 days without touching or pitstopping. 

Maybe they will bring out a Goblin Mega...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (29/1/15)

Ok, so now I need a Goblin as well. Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (29/1/15)

How does it handle high VG juices?


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

TylerD said:


> How does it handle high VG juices?



Slippery of coarse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (29/1/15)

Silver said:


> By the sounds of it, this is a fantastic tank
> 
> I only wish it could hold more juice, say like the big Lemo. Then it would be the perfect office desk vaping device in conjunction with the 100W Sig. Fill er up with a great juice and vape for 2 days without touching or pitstopping.
> 
> Maybe they will bring out a Goblin Mega...



FYI At about 8:08 he says they are bringing a 5ml later. Not sure when yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

Looks very good - thanks for sharing @TylerD


----------



## Morne (29/1/15)

Shucks!! So no-one with the Goblin in stock... NO!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BigGuy (29/1/15)

You can try @KieranD he had some in stock for us CABAL members he might had some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (29/1/15)

Sorry it seems all the Goblin's went to Cabal members but i am sure if you ask @KieranD he might make a plan for you and get some more in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (29/1/15)

More are coming. Just waiting for them to ship


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Seems that the arrival of Goblins at Vape Escape is imminent

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

